

2013 Personal Annual Report - jehiah
http://jehiah.cz/one-three/

======
jonheller
Just wanted to say I love the visualizations and data points you chose. I'd be
curious to know which APIs and services you used to gather this data?

~~~
jehiah
thanks! Most comes from credit card, and foursquare but some various other
places. strava (bike ride timings) starbucks card (some coffee timings),
scripted photo snapshots, scripted computer activity snapshots etc.

I've also posted some of the scripts on github like this one to parse out
iMessage/sms logs from an iphone backup.
[https://gist.github.com/jehiah/4437883](https://gist.github.com/jehiah/4437883)

------
chatmasta
I see there's no "razor" category of spending. :)

~~~
jehiah
thats funny. Almost added a diapers spending category

------
tjean13
Beautiful! coffee visualization is my favorite.

~~~
jehiah
It was inspired largely by
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4061502](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4061502) so
credit where credit is due, Mike Bostock probably deserves most of it.

